
Major Meltdown at Yahoo As More Top Execs To Depart - mjfern
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100929/exclusive-major-meltdown-at-yahoo-as-more-top-execs-to-depart-including-u-s-head-hilary-schneider/
======
davidu
This is frustrating to watch. Yahoo is a terrific company with some amazing
people. And they know how to execute. YUI / YDN / Boss / Flickr / Hadoop /
etc.

But they lack any sort of strategy or vision. Wall Street has assigned $0 to
the entire value of Yahoo! as a solitary business unit. They should have sold
to MSFT but they didn't and now they need to move on.

What they need is to gut the top, promote from within and act like a startup
again with a true leader who is willing to think long-term and galvanize the
troops. The people at Yahoo! want leadership, and they want a strategy and
they want to succeed. But until they get that from the top, they will continue
to leave.

The only thing they have going for them in their favor is that they have lost
so much value, that taking a gamble to restart the engine isn't that big of a
gamble at all.

~~~
olegkikin
Nobody says "I need to yahoo that". And it's a big problem.

Yeah, all the products you listed are cool, but they are not worth $19 billion
(current YHOO market cap.).

~~~
davidu
A lot of people say "I use Yahoo!" Yahoo also has a ton of partner traffic
that represents a major chunk of their revenue which is never under the Yahoo!
name.

You can have a strategy that doesn't care if people use you as a verb or think
of you as a search engine, but you still need to have a strategy. Yahoo! has
none.

------
fleitz
Yahoo is on life support.

Realize this. Kill it. Move on.

They should drop most of their employees and run the company on life support
returning capital to shareholders as it dies. They've missed the boat to sell
it and now the guys at the top know the writing is on the wall and are bailing
before it tarnishes their careers.

No it's not going to be popular but what else can they do.

~~~
abeppu
Yup. And yet, they're still hiring. I was surprised when earlier this week I
was contacted by a Yahoo recruiter.

------
cletus
This doesn't really surprise me: Yahoo has no vision, its leader is a business
wonk (rather than a product person) and they've given away any of their assets
that had any value (ie their search market share to Bing).

~~~
narrator
The leadership knows how to move their peas around on the plate but they don't
know how to cook.

